# Mods and quadrent Thread :)



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

OK I always see people with amazing scores and super fast devices but they never give tips or what mods they used







so this is a mod thread. Have a new theme you want testers for? Post it here. Found a new kernel or mod post it here! Got a super quadrant score? Post it here with the mods and ROM you used! Just have fun :lol:







:lol:














:lol:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

I got my best scores with aokp milestone 6 and the glitch kernel. It was nice but i left it for aokp jellybean.


----------

